# My 522 has L1.68



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Just wanted to drop a line to let those who want to know these things -- my 522 receiver upgraded to L1.68. I did not see anyone announce this software upgrade as is usually the case, so I am surprised to be the first to announce it 

Haven't noticed any changes yet, will keep posted if I find something.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I have noticed one change. When you power off the receiver, it does not actually power off now but goes into screen saver mode - the Dish logo with "Press Select to Continue." The indicator lights still go out as normal. Pressing Select turns the receiver on, though using the power button still works, too.

I am guessing this is for people who would turn on their TV and go "uhhhhhhhh" if the receiver was off.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - probably - course it'll drive automatic video switchers bonkers - but a lot of E* receivers did that anyway.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

What else have you noticed ?? I wonder if this "screen saver mode" is their "fix" for people complaining about timers not activating ?? It's never happened to me, but....


----------



## compupaulie (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello,
I am getting a 522 and a 301 installed Saturday the 19th, and I was wondering the honest opinion (anyone) on this unit (522). I have read mixed reviews in here about this machine.

I had the chance to play with one, and it seemed real nice. Some people are having recording timer troubles, and that would be a reason not to have it, defeats the purpose of having a DVR.

paul


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I have never had timer trouble.

Another thing I have noticed with 1.68 is the guide moves slower again. Also, on occasion, when I turn the receiver on the information bar at the top of the screen displays as normal but no picture begins. It just sits there, black. If I go into the Guide, still black. If I change to another channel, then it works fine. This happens every now and then.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I think it's safe to say, missed recordings/timers are certainly the *exception*, not the rule. Knock on wood --- it's NEVER happened to me (or if it did, whatever I planned to record wasn't that important and I forgot about it).


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I've never had a missed timer on my 322 or 522. I've had the problem with the 522 "hanging" with the banner bar on the screen but no video until I change a channel. I also have the unit get stuck for a moment, then you press the channel up key a couple times and nothing... then all the suddent it jumps 2 channels on you. I guess that is just the DVR recording. Wish DISH would make it so the background record would stop for a few seconds on changing channels so it would go faster. It drives me bonkers. But overall I'm happy with the unit. With Named Based Recording coming this summer, it should all work better I think. 

Now, my 522 had tuner 2 audio go bad, but DISH came out and replaced it with a brand new 522 and extanded the full coverage warranty 90 more days. (This was like 7 days before the old 90 warranty ran out..lol)


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

New subscriber here, had my install on saturday.

My 522 also has L1.68 and although i'm not aware of any changes since I have no reference, I spent a few hours yesterday setting up my ReplayTV.
I honestly think that the Dish PVR interface, the way its setup and the overall sluggish response is awful, the only redeeming feature is the dual tuner.
I was all set to sell my ReplayTV when we got the 522 but it's staying as a permanent fixture.


----------



## geewiss (Jun 17, 2004)

anyone having caller ID issues with this new software?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I did yesterday but I don't know if I had 168 yesterday. I checked today with this thread and I do have it today.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

geewiss said:


> anyone having caller ID issues with this new software?


For the first time ever since I got a 522, my caller ID started working when I upgraded to L1.68.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Software L205GAGD-N
BootStrap 1414GAGD

My 522 has now missed timers for the past week. Have set it to record the Farscape episodes Mon-Fri from 7am to 3pm. There are no conflicting timers nowhere, the timer is there and set, but it misses it everytime. No one is home to stop it, have tried leaving the 522 on and standby, on tv 1 and tv 2, anyone have any ideas or need more info i might not have offered yet to help you help me?

Thanks in advance. :grin:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

dnsc_installer said:


> Software L205GAGD-N
> BootStrap 1414GAGD
> 
> My 522 has now missed timers for the past week. Have set it to record the Farscape episodes Mon-Fri from 7am to 3pm. There are no conflicting timers nowhere, the timer is there and set, but it misses it everytime. No one is home to stop it, have tried leaving the 522 on and standby, on tv 1 and tv 2, anyone have any ideas or need more info i might not have offered yet to help you help me?
> ...


Live with DISH Network lousy software or switch to Directv DVR (TiVo)


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Try a reboot if you haven't done that recently.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I had another G.O.D. reboot since then, and it fixed the timers not firing problem, they went off today without a hitch, thanks anyway.


----------

